# 3910 Clutch Problem?



## WillC (Jan 12, 2019)

I've got a 1988 Ford 3910 diesel. It has a high and low lever for the transmission. The high gears began to slip and then stopped working all together. I can still run pretty well in the low gear range. Do I need to replace the clutch?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Have you tried adjusting it?
If so then you likely need a new clutch.
How many hours on the tractor.


----------



## WillC (Jan 12, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> Have you tried adjusting it?
> If so then you likely need a new clutch.
> How many hours on the tractor.


----------



## WillC (Jan 12, 2019)

Ultradog, thanks for your post. It's got 1300 hours on it. I use it for plowing snow in the winter and dragging logs out of the forest in the dry season. Where can I go to find info on how to adjust the clutch. I'm sure it beats cracking it in half.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

WillC said:


> Ultradog, thanks for your post. It's got 1300 hours on it. I use it for plowing snow in the winter and dragging logs out of the forest in the dry season. Where can I go to find info on how to adjust the clutch. I'm sure it beats cracking it in half.


With only 1300 hrs it likely just needs to be adjusted.
Buy the manual and read it.
It will teach you how.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/FO43_5879.htm


----------



## WillC (Jan 12, 2019)

Ordered Manual. Thanks. Tractor is perfect. Only wish it was 4 wheel drive. Have you heard of anyone modifying the 3910 to 4x4? Expensive I imagine.


----------



## WillC (Jan 12, 2019)

Ultradog, FYI, I watched a few videos and they had me measuring the freeplay on the clutch pedal. A friend stopped by and said we needed to measure the freeplay in the armature on the transmission. We measured it and found there was NO freeplay at all. You were right, We adjusted the linkage and the tractor runs like new. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## midnight1957 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> With only 1300 hrs it likely just needs to be adjusted.
> Buy the manual and read it.
> It will teach you how.
> 
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/FO43_5879.htm


----------



## midnight1957 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ultradog, I am new to this site but I am sure I will learn a lot from you guys. I saw in an older post concerning the 3910 tractor manual that depending on the year will deterimine which manual you will need, there seems to be more than one, can you shed some light on this before I buy the wrong one? Thanks, Wade


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

That tractor is a little newer than I've owned or worked on.
In addition to the manual I linked to above I would also buy an owner's manual.
The one below will show you how to operate and service the tractor.
The one above will show you how to repair it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-2810-...1UAAOSwADxbVzQ1:sc:USPSFirstClass!55421!US!-1


----------



## midnight1957 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Ultradog.


----------

